# Design block on new HO scale layout



## jimmyperry_00 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello all. I am new to the forum, but based on all the great information I have read here, I feel right at home.

To the matter at hand. I have freed up a considerable amount of space in my basement to build a new layout. I have a space that is 25' 10" by 28' 6" to work in. However, I am only going to build in about half the space, for now. I was thinking of something about 25' 10" by 12'. The problem I am having is that my brain has completely frozen on what to do with the space. I have built a few smaller layouts in the past, but nothing near this size. I also want to be able to expand the layout in the future to encompass the entire room.

I have been toying with anyrail to layout the benchwork but haven't come up with anything that I am happy with. I would appreciate any ideas you guys have on how to get the most out of the space. 

Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello and welcome.

I am probably just the first rumblings of the avalanche of advice that will soon descend on you. Some of it will be contradictory, and that's OK, because there really are no rights and wrongs in this hobby. Your future layout has to please exactly one person: you. So of all the advice, take what you want and leave the rest.

My first recommendation, though, is to forget about Anyrail and benchwork for a little while, until you have something of a preliminary concept worked up. Benchwork can't really be designed until you have a fair idea what's going on top of it, and Anyrail will only keep you honest while you design; it won't actually do the design for you.

Do you have some ideas for what you want to accomplish? What part of the world do you want to model? What time period? Do you want to realistically model a specific railroad, make a road that is your own concept but inspired by a prototype, or create something totally fictitious? Do you want continuous running (a big loop) or point-to-point (more realistic, where trains appear at one end of your layout and disappear at the other). Are you more interested in watching trains run, or do you want them to actually do something?

As you start to nail these points down, your ideas about what you want to do will start to crystalize. If you adapt a real railroad, it's fairly easy to find out what they did historically. Location and era will determine terrain and equipment, which will have an impact on how tight your curves and turnouts can be. Type of operations will determine how much (if any) staging you need, and influence the number and location of spurs, passing tracks, etc.

Once we understand what you want to do, we can help you on your way to a great layout.


----------



## jimmyperry_00 (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply.

I am from southwest Virginia, so I would like to model scenery and terrain from this area. Mountains, coal mines, logging and the like. I am looking to go with a completely fictitious layout, not modeled after any prototype railroad in the area. I like to run both steam and diesel, but i tend to lean more towards steam. I would like to have a combination of continuous running and something for me to actually do. I don't want to get bored just watching trains run around the track. 

I've thought about doing a double level design with long grades or helices transitioning between levels. The upper level having mining and/or logging operations, with the lower level having the associated down stream industries. I'm thinking the lower level might also have a continuous running loop.

I hope this helps clarify some of what I am thinking.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Ordinarily, I come prancing in with suggestions to build 
for example, a number of 4 X 4 modules which can be bolted together
and later unbolted to make a different layout shape.

However, with the space you have available and your thoughts
of mountains, logging, helixes and the like, triggers me to suggest
that you check out open bench work of this type:

https://www.google.com/search?q=HO+...youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dwtvv7jBxB8s;480;360

Obviously, though, you would have to have your layout pretty well
designed before bench construction could start.

You are wise to think SWITCHING. Whatever your final layout
be sure to have many spurs as well as at least one good yard. 
You can have more than one industry on a spur, and make sure
to have some that requires the loco to push a car in forward, as well
as some that would back in. A run around track section is needed
so the loco can get on the 'other' side of the car. 

I always like to think that a layout of the size you plan will be
DCC from the outset. That will enable you to have a single track
main line with a few passing sidings so that you get the added
operational fun of running 2 trains or more trains on it but
in opposite directions.

Don


----------



## jimmyperry_00 (Jan 23, 2015)

I am planning on open frame benchwork. I think it allows for a lot of interesting options. I am also planning on going with DCC. Haven't gotten into which system to go with yet, but that can wait until i get a layout figured out and some track laid down.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks like it's the Don and Ben show again....

So you're talking Norfolk & Western-type road, wooded, rolling mountains, lots of water, shorter cars. Since you've got a lot of room to work with, I would go with a 22" minimum radius and #6 minimum turnout. And I think it's a good choice to have continuous running combined with a lot of switching (of course, that's what I have, so I'm biased).

Either a long grade or helix would work for you, but you need to nail down which one, because it will make a difference in your layout design. I'm personally more of a long grade fan, because you can do something with it scenically and thematically.

While industry pairs are an option, you should consider some staging tracks. These serve as an unlimited source of loads or a destination for cargos from your industries, because they represent the rest of the world. Coal would go to Hampton Roads for export, your logging camps could ship to a sawmill on the layout, while the lumber thus created could go to staging. Trying to pack too much of a daisy chain of industries on your layout creates unrealistically short transport distances (trains excel over longer distances).

Since you have Anyrail, can you draw up your available space, being careful to identify any obstacles or limitations, and send it to me in a PM (I have Anyrail, so just attach the actual layout file). I'm currently working a design with someone else, but when I finish that up I'd be glad to sketch out some ideas for you.

Ben


----------



## jimmyperry_00 (Jan 23, 2015)

You summed it up pretty good. Mountains, woods, water. I also like the idea of using a long grade to go between levels. I can see a lot of scenery options related to the grade instead of a helix. 

I can see what you mean about trying to put too many down stream industries in the layout. It would definitely make the time between them too short. 

I have put together the anyrail file that shows the layout of the basement room and any obstructions. There aren't many, just the stairs and two doors all on the same side of the basement. I will PM you the file shortly.

Thanks for all your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## jimmyperry_00 (Jan 23, 2015)

Well, I couldn't find a way to attache the file to the PM. I have attached it to this message. I am sure I just missed something.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

jimmyperry_00 said:


> Well, I couldn't find a way to attache the file to the PM. I have attached it to this message. I am sure I just missed something.


Well, GOOOOOOLLY Sarge! It does seem like you can't. Funny design choice. 

No promises on how fast I can get something back to you. If you want to PM me with your personal e-mail address, that's more efficient than posting the back and forth of layout design here (although we can; might be educational for others). Up to you.


----------



## jimmyperry_00 (Jan 23, 2015)

Sent.

It will be a little while before I start building, so no worries. I'm just thankful for the help.


----------

